# Wedding Attire



## nkmaurer (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a very random question about my own wedding....

I am trying to decide what I want all the guys to wear and could use some advice from the wedding photographers. I live absolutely nowhere near a beach  but, my theme is just a bright colored party pretty much. It is an August wedding and the girls are wearing watermelon, turquoise and lime. Anyone have any weding party group pics of guys in tan or brown tuxes? I will probably end up with the usual boring black and silver vests. Just seeing if anyone could post some pics from summer weddings where the guys didn't wear black.

Thanks for the help! Sorry for the randomness!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2008)

Check out some rental shops...many of them have several colors of vests & ties etc.  It might be neat if each groomsmen was wearing the matching color to their corresponding bridesmaid.  You could even have vests and ties made to match, but that would be more expensive.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's one I did last summer.  I think the colors were OK, but seems the fabric didn't lie nicely.

-Pete


----------



## Fally (Jan 23, 2008)

I figured that I would make my first post on the forums about something I know about! 

I used to work at a men's clothing store (mainly suits) for 5 years before my current employment and in the last 18 months we worked a lot with groomsmen as we made the plunge into tuxedo rentals.

I believe it is the principles of balance when painting that also works in this case to prove a point, but generally you should promote balance in the party.  Naturally, black is always going to be preferred because when you start to stray into the earth tones, it will make the "matching" process increasingly difficult.  The old addage is "everthing goes with black".

If you do go with black, then you're able to hide the matching vest color under the jacket for most of the day.  But there will be a nice subtle balance in the pictures when the groomsmen are standing beside the bridesmaids.

Remember, the men are secondary to the women on this day, so they shouldn't stand out.  The compliment of color on their vests is about as outlandish as you'd want to get.


----------



## Jarrod Hershel (Oct 12, 2009)

A knee length dress or skirt would be best. Wear it with sandles or heels. You could bring a cardigan or light jacket with in case you get cold at night. Big floral patterns are nice and you wouldn't have to worry about matching the bridesmaids. If you prefer pants, wear a light colored suit. Go light on jewelry and make up.


----------



## richardquillan (Nov 25, 2009)

W2hat ever dress it may be it should be good fabric and lite colored.
You can imagine too for sure it will be pretty nice one..
Hope you shall try this..


----------



## Fuller Photography (Nov 25, 2009)

Have you thought about a cream or lighter coloured suit? I'm shooting a winter wedding this weekend and the groom is in cream. I can send a pic over next week if interested...


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 25, 2009)

> 01-22-2008, 06:04 PM


I'm guessing their wedding has come and gone.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 10, 2009)

Just for anybody that has this same question, I love photographing the thing or things that make the wedding unique. For instance, all the men in the wedding party wore red Converse sneakers. That made some awesome pictures! Or they all had their sunglasses on, do something that's going to keep your formal but is going to add a splash of humor and fun to your day. You're going to make the photographer's job so much easier!


----------

